# Audi’s Racing History in South Africa



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

Audi has a rich racing history in South Africa. It all started with the Wesbank Modified Championship which changed its rules in the late 80’s so that ex Trans Am and IMSA GTO cars or chassis could race here in South Africa. Audi Sport South Africa acquired 2 of the ex Audi Sport America Audi 200 Trans Am Cars. 
1989 The cars were first run in 1989 and Sarel van der Merwe won the championship.








In 1990 again running 2 Trans Am Audis Chris Aberdein won the championships.








1991 Audi took the title with Terry Moss, again with the 200 Trans Am








1992 Audi Sport South Africa had modified the Trans Am cars with new aerodynamics and the 2 cars were still dominant and Terry Moss took the title again.








1993 Audi Sport South Africa acquired 2 ex IMSA Audi 90 GTO chassis. The Audi 90 wasn’t sold in South Africa so they could not use the 90 body. So Audi Sport developed the car a body package that was based on the Audi C4 S4. These cars with there 4 wheel drive and absolutely dominant and the turbos sounded wonderful. Terry Moss again took the title.
The 2 Trans Am 200 Quattros were being run by privateers.








1994 Audi Sport South Africa had a difficult season. The rules were changed to handicap 4wheel drive cars (oh didn’t this happen a lot?) They finished 2nd and 3rd behind an ex Trans Am Ford Mustang.








Now as we all now the Super Touring Category became very popular between 1994 and 1999. The super touring car rules (FIA Class 2 Touring rules) originated from the BTCC 1992 and 1993 rules, which were eventually adopted all over the world. South Africa’s Super Touring started in 1993 and VW/Audi South Africa did enter 2 VW Jettas (Boras) late in the 1994 season. The SATCARS were extremely popular and all the manufactures moved from the Wesbank series to SATCAR in South Africa. Audi, Toyota, Nissan, Opel etc. 








1995 Audi Sport South Africa aquired 2 Audi 80 STWs that were run in Germany in 1994. They had an up and down season with a few wins but Opel with the Kadett (Cavalier) won in 1995. 








At the beginning of 1996 there were 2 International events that took place at Kyalami in South Africa. International drivers came and raced against our local drivers. Frank Biela won overall in his Audi A4. Two Audi A4 STWs were sent to South Africa for the event. They were the Stuck and Biela cars that ran in Germany in 1995. The cars stayed in South Africa and were used for the 1996 season.
1996 Audi Sport South Africa dominated the first half of the season but then they got weight penalties. (as did all the other Audi A4s all over the world) The South African Audis struggled as they were 1995 spec cars and couldn’t cope with the weight as well as the new 1996 spec Audis that were racing in Germany, Italy and in Britain. But Audi won 12 of the 20 rounds in South Africa and Terry Moss was crowned champion.








Audi took part in 7 countries in 1996 and won all 7 titles. Germany, Britain, Italy, Australia, Belgium, Spain and South Africa. 








The Super Touring rules was very expensive and the local teams and Factory teams were unhappy with rising costs. The solution was to make a new formula. It was based on Super Touring but much more cost effective. The cars still sounded like Super Tourers and were almost as fast. The new championship was called the Bankfin Touring Car Championship.
1997. Audi Sport build 2 cars. Still using Quattro. They had a good opening few rounds with a few 1,2 finishes. But then the severe weight penalties happened. (As happened oversees as well) the Audis struggled and finished runner up to Nissan.








1998, four wheel drive was banned in South Africa, Germany and most countries. Audi had built a 3rd car completing their now 3-car team. Audi struggled during the season and Nissan dominated.








1999 the Audis showed promise taking 2 good wins but Nissan again Dominated. Chris Aberdein retired at the end of 1999 after 14 years racing for VW/Audi.








2000 the Audis performed well. And after they received new engines (I think they were the same spec engines as were used in Germany in 1999) they won on the engines debut. And after fixing the reliability issues with the engines they were very competitive. There was 1 privateer Audi. 








Everything looked good for 2001. But then first BMW and then Audi pulled out of the championship. This was because they were unhappy with TV coverage and exposure. With only Opel and Nissan remaining Toca decided to end the South African Touring Cars. After this the South African Production Car championship witch had been running for many years became the top category in South Africa. BMW went to production cars and Opel to Wesbank modified. Nissan went into Rally Raid. But Audi South Africa decided not to race again…..








BUT 
In 2004 Terry Moss who runs his own racing team (Terry Moss Racing) and Vic Maharaj decided to develop Audis to race in Production Cars. As privateers.








2005 The cars debuted in the middle of the season and were purely taking part to develop the cars. They struggled with gearbox problems and other little things, as you can expect with brand new cars and being privateer teams. There were 3 cars. 2 Terry Moss Racing Audis and 1 VMP Motorsport Audi.








2006 was seen to be a development season. The cars won a few races including a 1 2 3 finish in a wet race  There were 4 cars. 2 Terry Moss Racing and 2 VMP. They did struggle with the minimum weight rules, which specified that 4wheel drive cars had to weigh more. 








2007 there are again the same 4 cars. But ready to fight for the title. With Subaru joining the season the rules changed slightly and the minimum weight for 4WD cars was lowered, greatly helping Audi. They won one of the first rounds 2 races and 2nd in the other. They almost had a 1 2 at the next round but the teammates touched on the last lap and got a 2nd and 3rd. Audi dominated the next 2 rounds at Cape Town 1st in the first race and a 1 2 in the next race. 








The Audis are extremely good right now in the dry and brilliant in the wet. These are 2 privateer teams going up against factory teams. 
AND
There is a rumor that Audi Sport South Africa might return and run factory cars. (This is still uncertain as VW South Africa are very committed to their VW Polo S2000 rally program)










_Modified by lappies at 10:17 AM 4/6/2007_


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: Audi’s Racing History in South Africa (lappies)*

Before Audi entered curcuit racing in South Africa in 1989 they took part in the South African rally championship up until 1988.
I dont know much about that period. But the A1 and A2 spec quattros were raced here. Aswell as the S1.
Sarel van der Merwe in an A1?? Quattro








Sarel van der Merwe? in a S1. (I speak under correction but I think Sarel won the 1987 championship in the S1)


----------



## KARMANN_20V (May 25, 2005)

*Re: Audi’s Racing History in South Africa (lappies)*

WOW, very interesting history.
Thanks for the writeup, lappies http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

